# BIG Cheese Saturday!



## creek bottom (Nov 18, 2019)

Spent a good part of the day smoking cheese on Saturday. Started about 7:30 AM and finished around 8:30 PM... Roughly 75 pounds total.  
From top to bottom left to right -- 6 lbs. Domestic Blue, 6 lbs. Imported Danish Blue, 2 lbs. Garlic cheese, 18 lbs. Gouda, 11 lbs. NY Sharp, 15 lbs. Ghost Pepper Cheddar, 10 lbs. Jalapeno Pepper Jack, 6 lbs. Swiss...







This is my set-up. MES 30 with a cold smoker add on. I added the 2' of pipe to eliminate any heat. I know a lot of you guys use the pellet things or the mailbox, but this has worked well for me and if it ain't broke don't fix it (hahaha)...







Round one (Sharp, Swiss, & Garlic) in the smoker and then done (I already had the Garlic and one of the Swiss bagged when I remembered to take a pic)...












Round two (Blue and some of the Gouda)...












Round three finished (rest of the Gouda and the Jalapeno Jack)...







I totally forgot to get pics of round 4, the Ghost Pepper Cheddar!!! It was 8:30, I was tired plus I'd had a couple of adult beverages and I had it all bagged before I realized that I forgot. Oh well, next time.... It was a busy day and I've got a bunch of happy friends... Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 18, 2019)

Wow is all I have to say! Most cheese I have ever seen smoked on here for sure. Marathon cheese smoke and some cold beers sounds like a good time! Bet that ghost pepper cheddar is outstanding! Nice work!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

Wow, That's really a Load of Cheese you got there, Joe!!
And I see a bunch of Great Color!
Nice Job!
Like.
Better take a break now!!
I'm wore out just looking at all the work you did!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Nov 18, 2019)

WOW!! Nice haul, that some serious dedication to smoke 75lbs all at once!! I think my vacuum sealer would melt trying to do that all at once.

That bleu cheese looks amazing!

Oh and nothing wrong with your method and any others. As long as it works and you’re happy with it, is all that matters.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 18, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow is all I have to say! Most cheese I have ever seen smoked on here for sure. Marathon cheese smoke and some cold beers sounds like a good time! Bet that ghost pepper cheddar is outstanding! Nice work!


Thanks! This is a lot of cheese for sure. And it may be only the first go around. When others find out I did it, I usually start getting asked to do more. Last year between Thanksgiving an Christmas, I did 185 pounds total! And, YES, the Ghost Pepper is phenomenal!


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow, That's really a Load of Cheese you got there, Joe!!
> And I see a bunch of Great Color!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear. Yeah, I had to come back to work to relax LOL!


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 18, 2019)

xray said:


> WOW!! Nice haul, that some serious dedication to smoke 75lbs all at once!! I think my vacuum sealer would melt trying to do that all at once.
> 
> That bleu cheese looks amazing!
> 
> Oh and nothing wrong with your method and any others. As long as it works and you’re happy with it, is all that matters.


Thanks xray! It's an all day event for sure. I usually have some friends stop over and a couple of beers so that makes it a good day. The blue cheese is one of my favorites for sure. It's awesome.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2019)

That sure is one heck of a cheese smoke, and it looks like you nailed it. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2019)

CB, that is a lot of cheese and very good looking cheese I might add !


----------



## smoken north (Nov 18, 2019)

How long did you smoke each batch for? What flavor smoke?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 18, 2019)

Yea, that sure is a lot of cheese! Looks good


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 19, 2019)

smoken north said:


> How long did you smoke each batch for? What flavor smoke?


3 hours each batch and I used hickory chips...


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Keep in mind, this wasn't all for me. In fact, I only keep a pound of a few of the flavors. The majority of it goes to friends. After I started doing it and people would try what I had done, they started asking if I would do some for them. It's better than any of the store bought stuff around here. So now it's kind of like a cult following, getting bigger every year LOL... Thanks again for looking...


----------

